# Head Space



## chjmic (Dec 7, 2006)

Could someone tell me an easy way to get the proper head space or proper caritrage lenth when fully loaded.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The easiest way to get an accurate COAL is with a Stoney Point guage.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Take an spent case that was fired in your rifle.

Put the side of the case mouth againced a hard object and push just hard enough to slightly flatten the side so it can just grip a bullet

use a black permanent marker and black out the sides of the bullet

insert the bullet into the case mouth (just barely)

now gently put the dummy round into the chamber and close the bolt on it

gently extract (the bullet useually pulls back out a little or may get caught in the rifleing but if it does just tap it out with a cleaning rod)

the case mouth will leave a definite scratch in the ink on the side of the bullet for the absolute max. length

put the bullet/case in the seating die and seat it a little at a time until the case mouth meets the end of the scratch

measure it for length as a max length refrence and then see if it will fit in the magazine

Hope that helps :beer:


----------

